# Current Uber Failings...



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

While I enjoy driving for uber and many of you perceive me as being a 100% supporter of uber, I, as many others, have major concerns as to the current failings of uber Australia. I thought I would list out a few on my concerns for the sake of civil discussion and possible solutions to their failings.

1. Tax obligations - It is very obvious that uber do not provide enough, if at all, any information as to the tax obligations of the drivers. It seems to me that no information is provided by uber at the time a driver signs up as to detail the ABN/GST obligations and the steps required to meet those obligations.
Possible solutions - Uber should ensure that every new signup reads a detailed document on what the tax obligations are and they should ensure all new signups read and sign (as well as get a copy) that document.

2. Uber do not treat all drivers the same - Older drivers on 20% and new driver on 25% and why? No real valid reason has ever been given. I have heard that uber feel they want to reward those older drivers with a lower commission rate as they were prepared to drive while uber was illegal. The problem with this is that many new signups would also be prepared to drive illegally.
Possible solutions - all drivers should be on the 20%

3. Low rates of income for full time drivers. - Currently there is no incentives or rewards for those who are doing uber full time to make a basic wage. Those drivers who make this commitment, driving at times that the parts timers will not, are not rewarded at all.
Possible solutions - Uber could look at the average hours per week over a 6 week period and if they determine that a driver is full time, then they should have some incentives for those drivers such as a lower commission rate, granted promotions of quite hours etc.

4. Rates overall are too low - The $1 per km in some states is far to low for those making a real commitment to be an uber driver. This has resulted in drivers driving too long and too often and that has resulted in the new fatigue settings.
Possible solutions - raise rates across the country to the current highest rate.

5. Driver and Rider app changes - no information is given to drivers, or riders about changes to the apps.
Possible solutions - Perhaps an Uber App blog AU that drivers and riders could view to see what the changes are and also how to do common things, like move a pickup address etc.


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

Paul Collins said:


> While I enjoy driving for uber and many of you perceive me as being a 100% supporter of uber, I, as many others, have major concerns as to the current failings of uber Australia. I thought I would list out a few on my concerns for the sake of civil discussion and possible solutions to their failings.
> 
> 1. Tax obligations - It is very obvious that uber do not provide enough, if at all, any information as to the tax obligations of the drivers. It seems to me that no information is provided by uber at the time a driver signs up as to detail the ABN/GST obligations and the steps required to meet those obligations.
> Possible solutions - Uber should ensure that every new signup reads a detailed document on what the tax obligations are and they should ensure all new signups read and sign (as well as get a copy) that document.
> ...


1. Tax obligations

As a business, it is all about maximizing profit and minimizing cost, it is called budget.

Why bother explain anything NOT required by law? Does the Law required Uber to do all that? No.

Imagine, having to do all that explaining work to millions of drivers signing up to Uber platform every month worldwide? How much will it cost Uber in human labor? Don't blame this one on Uber but blame it on DOT and ATO.


----------



## Phatboy (Feb 9, 2017)

I have been Ubering for slightly over a year, and like you, quite enjoy it. I don't always love it. 

I'm fascinated by how many app upgrades there have been in the short time I have been doing Uber. Always small, incremental changes, usually (but not always) represent improvements. Basically, it tells you we do indeed work with a company that take what they do quite seriously.

Like you, I would like to continue to see improvements that actually benefit me, and would hope that as the company matures and grows from its 'brat pack' origins, these may come to fruition.

I note that Uber may loose its operating licence in London, basically because of its poor behaviour and lack of concern for the safety of its customers, the riders. I hope that their London experience and the new CEO will result in some real improvements that really benefit us.

My additions to your list, in no particular order, would include: 

Insurance. I think that Uber in Australia is far too cavalier about its Insurance requirements, particularly in that it will accept comprehensive insurance from its drivers that are invalid for ride sharing, and have their own public and product liability insurance which probably does not cover its drivers.

Uber Assist. Its a joke. It just simply doesn't work in the way it is supposed to. 80%+ of Uber assist punters are as fit as fleas. Uber Assist drivers end up feeling conned. They should scrap it and start again

The silly badges. They are totally meaningless. They have about as much value to somebody like me as those things that you used to find in cereal packets as kids.

Selective promotions for newer drivers. They are just not fair to main stream drivers.

Overall transparency. A company that has used 'grey ball' techniques is harder to trust than one that is consistently transparent. They call us partners. I would love to genuinely feel like I am one. I do not.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Phatboy said:


> I have been Ubering for slightly over a year, and like you, quite enjoy it. I don't always love it.
> 
> I'm fascinated by how many app upgrades there have been in the short time I have been doing Uber. Always small, incremental changes, usually (but not always) represent improvements. Basically, it tells you we do indeed work with a company that take what they do quite seriously.
> 
> ...


Yes, quality insurance advice is no one of ubers strengths. One would have through they would have arranged 'specials' with leading insurance providers so uber drivers get a direct benefit and know they are 100% covered.

I have no personal experience with Assist.

Badges mean nothing individually, however just recently it has become clear that 'Great Conversation' high rating drivers have a high overall rating.

Promotions should be to ALL drivers. 100% agree.

I might add that I wish uber had not mislead the public in the 'Pre Booking' when really is just just a delayed request. Many many of my riders have been confused by this as they thought they were guaranteed a ride at normal rates as part of a 'Pre Booking'



Coca-Cola said:


> 1. Tax obligations
> 
> As a business, it is all about maximizing profit and minimizing cost, it is called budget.
> 
> ...


A simple A4 sheet outlining the steps to get an ABN and GST registration and that these are essential for driving for uber would suffice. Currently many drivers are not registered correctly and at risk of large ATO fines.


----------



## mach7 (Oct 30, 2017)

Uber should have an option where they can pay you in Bitcoin at the current exchange rate.


----------



## Franco Cozzo (Sep 24, 2017)

Most drivers in melb can hardly speak English 

GST and tax is well beyond them along with profit vs revenue


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Franco Cozzo said:


> Most drivers in melb can hardly speak English
> 
> GST and tax is well beyond them along with profit vs revenue


Oh I see, so best to do nothing and not try and make conditions and rates better for all drivers?


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> While I enjoy driving for uber and many of you perceive me as being a 100% supporter of uber, I, as many others, have major concerns as to the current failings of uber Australia. I thought I would list out a few on my concerns for the sake of civil discussion and possible solutions to their failings.
> 
> 1. Tax obligations - It is very obvious that uber do not provide enough, if at all, any information as to the tax obligations of the drivers. It seems to me that no information is provided by uber at the time a driver signs up as to detail the ABN/GST obligations and the steps required to meet those obligations.
> Possible solutions - Uber should ensure that every new signup reads a detailed document on what the tax obligations are and they should ensure all new signups read and sign (as well as get a copy) that document.
> ...


1.) just when dose an employer or their contractor ensure that their employee are aware of their obligations. It not uber job to chase drivers to pay taxes . That's the tax offices job .
2) what you saying is like everybody should be equal regardless of when you start driving . If you look at some of the old public servants . They are still on the old pay award system and superannuation. Ie they are still being paid at a much higher rate than the new employee.
3)uber trust that the full time drivers are smart enough to manage their own time and know how to maximise their profit ie drive in the busy times and in the core area .
4) the reason Every state has a different rate is becuase it being adjusted accordance to the pay or wage level at that state . Ie in Sydney our wages and living standard are much higher than any other states . To pay the same is like someone in India is same advise someone in Australia . You Can't compare .
5) that's alright but I think this will add on most cost of running Uber . Uber need money to run . You already complaining about the high commission Uber take .


----------



## uber_driver (Apr 6, 2016)

perhaps uber could just suck balls?


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Paul Collins said:


> While I enjoy driving for uber and many of you perceive me as being a 100% supporter of uber, I, as many others, have major concerns as to the current failings of uber Australia. I thought I would list out a few on my concerns for the sake of civil discussion and possible solutions to their failings.
> 
> 1. Tax obligations - It is very obvious that uber do not provide enough, if at all, any information as to the tax obligations of the drivers. It seems to me that no information is provided by uber at the time a driver signs up as to detail the ABN/GST obligations and the steps required to meet those obligations.
> Possible solutions - Uber should ensure that every new signup reads a detailed document on what the tax obligations are and they should ensure all new signups read and sign (as well as get a copy) that document.
> ...


please,be careful Paul,if someone from Uber Management read this they might get scared for their jobs as it is self evident how smart you are.
Will you be coming to National Television too ????


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Raise rates and people will just hail a cab..

If you haven't noticed, uber have given up on competing on quality of service as of a year of two ago, and now just compete on being the cheapest, the law of like attracting like meaning they also get the cheapest pax


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

yogi bear said:


> Raise rates and people will just hail a cab..
> 
> If you haven't noticed, uber have given up on competing on quality of service as of a year of two ago, and now just compete on being the cheapest, the law of like attracting like meaning they also get the cheapest pax


Bs there are people who will never hail a cab even there was no uber . When the surge is on people still use uber . Uber only started about 2 years ago . Are you saying the quality of the cab services are good quality . Uber do keep a minimum rating of 4.5 where as the cab has no stardard . Uber App are the state of the art with the newest technology. A lot people use uber becuase it's convenient and the drivers are lot nicer than the cabbies


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Coca-Cola said:


> 1. Tax obligations
> 
> As a business, it is all about maximizing profit and minimizing cost, it is called budget.
> 
> Why bother explain anything NOT required by law? Does the Law required Uber to do all that? No.


The problem with that point of view is that Uber says we are their customers. Would you knowingly put one of your customers in a position where they could be surprised by thousands of dollars in unforseen costs? Uber set people up to fail by hiding important information that they are completely aware of, and know that drivers have had problems with in the past.



Coca-Cola said:


> Imagine, having to do all that explaining work to millions of drivers signing up to Uber platform every month worldwide? How much will it cost Uber in human labor? Don't blame this one on Uber but blame it on DOT and ATO.


How much does it cost Uber to continuously sign up new drivers all the time because they've mislead drivers and treated them like shite?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> The problem with that point of view is that *Uber says we are their customers.*


So Uber now states, _ipso facto_, that they are the head contractor in any dealing with passengers?
And, as such, that drivers are subsequently buying this initial contract (paid driving services) from them, for a reduced amount, after they've deducted their various charges, making them sub-contractors to Uber?
Does this not severely conflict with their intent in the Driver Agreement, where they attempt to minimise their role and responsibilities in the whole booking and driving services provision process, by attempting to make a driver the main contractor?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> So Uber now states, _ipso facto_, that they are the head contractor in any dealing with passengers?
> And, as such, that drivers are subsequently buying this initial contract (paid driving services) from them, for a reduced amount, after they've deducted their various charges, making them sub-contractors to Uber?
> Does this not severely conflict with their intent in the Driver Agreement, where they attempt to minimise their role and responsibilities in the whole booking and driving services provision process, by attempting to make a driver the main contractor?


We drivers are Uber's customers for the app and other services they provide us, and the riders are our customers.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> We drivers are Uber's customers for the app and other services they provide us, and the riders are our customers.


tomorrow's future today....


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Jack Malarkey said:


> We drivers are Uber's customers for the app and other services they provide us, and the riders are our customers.


I have to say that I don't think riders are our customers. How many other "businesses" do you know of where you are prohibited from giving your customer your contact details so that they can keep coming back for your services? Uber could include provision in the app to make something like this possible, but alas, they've never seen fit to include such a feature (as other ride-share apps have done). Uber also does things like actively swap drivers if another driver becomes available and they're able to get to the rider quicker. What business in their right mind would willingly hand off a job to a competitor when they're on their way to service "their" customer? Uber does this to meet their own business objectives and service their real customers (ie. riders) better.


----------

